# Fat people...



## Tiarella (21 November 2010)

On small horses/Thoroughbreds...  Your thoughts?

Im more on about people that do not realise their size and think thats its perfectly acceptable to be 15 stone + riding underweight horses/thorougbreds. How do they not feel guilty?!?!

Rant of today! Sorry!


----------



## monkeybum13 (21 November 2010)

Not again .... 

Did you miss the rant(s) last time?


----------



## Tiarella (21 November 2010)

Fail!

Serves me right for not coming on hho for ages! I always seem to miss the good posts when im away!


----------



## scarymare (21 November 2010)

I haven't seen the rants either but totally agree.  I was gobsmacked when I came up to Scotland as seems far worse here than down in SE England where I come from.  Big people on little horses yuk


----------



## Tiarella (21 November 2010)

Atleast someone send me the link to the post


----------



## xxRachelxx (21 November 2010)

I agree. However, I do also think it depends on how the good the rider is. If your a good rider and carry your weight properly you can get away with riding smaller horses than people who just sit there like a dollop!


----------



## naza (21 November 2010)

i very much agree with this post!!


----------



## silver zaanif (21 November 2010)

big and fat on lw/small is jyst as bad IMHO as tiny and skinny on 17hh monsters , or short and fat on 17hh monsters. I find it gross though fat on a little horse is obviously not grat for thehorse , where as to small for the horse prob isn't going to hurt it, just looks dreadfull and rarely can the rider get the best from it. why oh why do people think u dont have to be at least moderately fit to ride is beyond me.


----------



## Dobby (21 November 2010)

I always internally cringe when I see properly fat people riding at all. Even on the stockier horses it can't be good for them. If you are a little bit overweight, ok it's probably fine, but if you are genuinely fat then you should think whether you are suitable for horse riding or not. People don't like to be told this but horse riding is simply one of those sports that not everyone can do regardless of size.


----------



## noodle_ (21 November 2010)

even stockier horses - i dont think its acceptable......


i agree with dobby... horse riding is a hoby where weight is important.... im not saying everyone should be under 10 stone but! at least some respect to your horses build.


i think those who refuse to believe they are too fat for their horses are in denial purely about their weight.


no offence intended.


----------



## asterid (21 November 2010)

A girl at our yard is lets say short and voluptious and always buys tiny horses. Last horse was an arab and now has a 15.3 TB, which apparently is unrideable (unrideable by her as others have ridden it!) 

Anyway, on the arab in a dressage test the judge wrote, 'a little too big for your horse' . Oh how I laughed! 

Anyway, agree, very large people shouldn't ride, large people should have a horse to suit. 

I have a voluptious friend, but she rides light and has a horse to suit, so thats all good IMHO.


----------



## Janah (21 November 2010)

I remember going to a hunt meet a few years ago and there was a very large teenager on a tb type pony.  I felt so sorry for it.  The master gave a very long speech and she sat on it the whole time, I wanted to haul her off it's back.  Goodness knows how it managed for a days hunting or even for a few hours.


----------



## Jesstickle (21 November 2010)

Well yes. And no though at the same time I guess. I think a lot depends on how well you ride. 

If you're obviously too heavy for your horse then that's not ok but given that point to pointers are handicapped up to 12stone 5lbs I'm not sure that a 15 stone well balanced rider can't ever ride a TB. And they could certainly ride something more substantial. 

I think if you are on the heavier side you need to make sure you are fit yourself and are balanced but there must be a mount out there for most  I reckon. As long as you accept what you weigh and pick your horse accordingly.


----------



## ScattyBella (21 November 2010)

a lady hunting with us is huge, actually huge, and she rides a dainty little TB, and comes with a woman who is tiny and rides a huge cob. it is comical to look at, i keep wanting to take a photo and add a caption. 
but yes people should take their weight into account, im under 10st and i do ride a gigantic 17.2 shire X, but im strong and can handle him.


----------



## PurplePickle (21 November 2010)

Dobby said:



			I always internally cringe when I see properly fat people riding at all. Even on the stockier horses it can't be good for them. If you are a little bit overweight, ok it's probably fine, but if you are genuinely fat then you should think whether you are suitable for horse riding or not. People don't like to be told this but horse riding is simply one of those sports that not everyone can do regardless of size.
		
Click to expand...

  Overweight as determined medically can be people who are quite capable of riding! they arent all 46 stone. Good grief.


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (21 November 2010)

better get the number for international horse rescue ready for my two tb's then  I am by no means a lightweight (size 18 5'10'') and I own a 16.3hh tb and have the ride on a shock horror 15.3hh tb. The larger horse is quite happy to jump 1.30 with my weight on him,will work in an outline and is working elementary dressage. The younger one is still just hacking out but again will drop into a baby outline and will hack for 1.5 hrs quite happily at a time. There is no way I would ride either if I thought they were struggling in anyway and I get a bit sick of these types of posts - its the same as over 16's riding ponies or smaller people riding large horses - if you are compatible with your horse and the horse copes with the workload does i really matter whether the rider is a size 0 or a size 20.


----------



## Tiarella (21 November 2010)

toomanyhorses26 said:



			if you are compatible with your horse and the horse copes with the workload does i really matter whether the rider is a size 0 or a size 20.
		
Click to expand...


Yes..? If you are too heavy for your horse, you are to heavy. They'll be the first to complain if their horses have bad backs in a few years to come!


----------



## Jesstickle (21 November 2010)

smelly_horse said:



			Yes..? If you are too heavy for your horse, you are to heavy. They'll be the first to complain if their horses have bad backs in a few years to come!
		
Click to expand...

How do you define too heavy though. If the horse is well muscled and fit and the rider is balanced and also capable of supporting their own weight it might not look pretty but it might be perfectly ok surely?

I think TBs can carry more than people assume frankly. Underweight,undermuscled horses of any kind are more of a problem than light weight horses in general IMO.


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (21 November 2010)

Then you are not compatible with your horse. A horse who is finding the rider too heavy will show this through inability to hold an outline,stopping at jumps etc etc. 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=446104562210&set=t.800455152

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150225668890153&set=a.10150267281400153.530564.800455152

This is my horse - looks like he is really struggling doesn't he  and by your definition of who shouldn't and should be riding horses I am most definately in the catagory of shouldn't. Guess on my weight then ?? I'm not shy


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

I think it's much worse seeing o/w people on o/w horses. I think the rule of thumb on rider weight/horse weight ratio is wrong as an o/w horse has to carry it's own excess fat and that of the rider.

I think a fit, at-weight horse can comfortably take a rider 20% of it's bodyweight out all day in well fitted tack... only remember to factor in conformation. A horse with a long back will stress at the whither and a cow-hocked horse will always end up with musculoskeletal issues.


----------



## JenniferS (21 November 2010)

toomanyhorses26 said:



			Then you are not compatible with your horse. A horse who is finding the rider too heavy will show this through inability to hold an outline,stopping at jumps etc etc. 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=446104562210&set=t.800455152

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150225668890153&set=a.10150267281400153.530564.800455152

This is my horse - looks like he is really struggling doesn't he  and by your definition of who shouldn't and should be riding horses I am most definately in the catagory of shouldn't. Guess on my weight then ?? I'm not shy 

Click to expand...

You look really nice on your horse..


----------



## Tiarella (21 November 2010)

toomanyhorses.....I think you think you're a lot bigger than what you are... You look like the average size.

Would love to post a pic of what I mean, but I wont


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (21 November 2010)

Thanks - I think he is pretty special  possibly the most awesome ginger I have ever had the pleasure of ealing with


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

Toomanyhorses26 - the last photo is not a horse in an outline.


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (21 November 2010)

Would it surprise you then that I am pushing 15 stone then ?


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (21 November 2010)

wasn't a photo to demo that - just the clearest side view one I had .


----------



## LizzieJ (21 November 2010)

tallyho! said:



			Toomanyhorses26 - the last photo is not a horse in an outline.
		
Click to expand...


I can't see that she said it was


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

toomanyhorses26 said:



			wasn't a photo to demo that - just the clearest side view one I had .
		
Click to expand...

Nice horse and beautiful colour! I always wanted a chestnut....


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

LizzieJ said:



			I can't see that she said it was 

Click to expand...

Probably not about that photo but it was mentioned that a horse who struggled couldn't hold an outline.

I'm very picky


----------



## PoppyAnderson (21 November 2010)

toomanyhorses - if you're pushing 15 stone then I'm the blimmin Pope.


----------



## mystiandsunny (21 November 2010)

It's not always about weight per se, but also about balance.  My husband isn't light at all - a large proportion of that is muscle due to his job, and some is fat.  He rides fine, because he's still able to move freely etc.  We're careful about what he rides, but those he does are ok with it.  I've seen short women of a similar weight, where the fat is so all-encompassing that they can't move and bend properly.  I've seen him and them on the same horse (different times, different lessons), and the horse looks far happier with him.


----------



## Jesstickle (21 November 2010)

Toomanyhorses you're like me.  I weigh a good 12 and a bit stone and am 5'3 on a good day. No one ever believes how much I weigh. Good isn't it?

Love your beast and his immaculately pulled tail!


----------



## MrsMozart (21 November 2010)

Popcorn anyone?

How horses survived in the days of yore carrying knights in full gear.......

How horses cope with two plus people on (vaulting)......

How horses manage to leave the ground with their 'overweight' riders......

Oh I really need to go and stick my head in a 'fridge.


----------



## Jesstickle (21 November 2010)

MrsM I LOVE you're little smiley thingy!


----------



## only_me (21 November 2010)

I saw a girl once at a county show, in the Intermediate show ponies.
She was most definately in "show condition" - I would have a fair bet she weighed the same as her horse - a fine, lightweight tb of about 15.1hh.

I felt SO sorry for the horse. Must have been alright though, since she won the class!

Some riders do not help themselves though - why oh WHY do obese (not even overweight!) riders squeeze themselves into 4 sizes too small jackets - I trot round warm ups in fear of getting attacked by a flying button!!

Thats what irriates me more tbh; at least wear a jacket that fits!!


----------



## 3DE (21 November 2010)

I just wish people would be honest about their weight with themselves... I weigh about 10st now and have a 14hh welsh x arab. I am in the process of drastically trying to reduce my weight so it is fairer on her. Just because she _can_ carry my weight doesn't mean it is fair...


----------



## fairyclare (21 November 2010)

Fat rider and fat horse alert - you had better shoot me now!!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...694.272026.718555694&pid=6949050&id=718555694

I personally think people should concerned themselves more with them and their own horses than what everybody else was doing/looked like/weighed etc, horse's are far sturdier than we give them credit for!


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

MrsMozart said:



			Popcorn anyone?

How horses survived in the days of yore carrying knights in full gear.......

How horses cope with two plus people on (vaulting)......

How horses manage to leave the ground with their 'overweight' riders......

Oh I really need to go and stick my head in a 'fridge.






Click to expand...

Yer but no but... those horses were quite specific to the job, they were draught crosses and those horses died whithin a few years if they didn't die in battle and went lame and ended up as farmers horses and a paupers ride often... what you see in films is quite romantic really and we here are talking about the average domestic tb or so. Also, horses were much fitter... i.e. used ALL the time, not just an hour a day or once a weekend or similar by the average horse owner in the UK with work, kids and a husband to look after too.

p.s. I haven't got kids or a husband (do work my socks off tho..) and still struggle to keep a horse and myself fit enough for a weekend out riding/rc/fun stuff to do on horseback.


----------



## brighthair (21 November 2010)

I've posted these before but here's me - heavier than toomany horses....

wearing too many layers. I felt big on this 16.1hh TB, not heavy but too tall as he is v narrow






and a shocking position photo on a 17hh ish


----------



## FREESTYLER (21 November 2010)

mrs M your character did make me laugh and smile!!! Love it!!!....now listen...you can be fat and fit.....I have always struggled with weight....but I believe the original post was..how much weight can a tb hold...??? Well there are many factors that come to mind...fitness, condition, middle weight, lightweight, et etc..
In short: Horses that carry 25-30% of their bodyweight (including rider and tack) have more physical problems related to exercise than those horses carrying 20% or less. In particular, horses carrying 30% body weight showed a significant increase in muscle soreness and muscle tightness scores.

The test was conducted using 8 horses that each performed a standardized exercise test in an indoor arena. The regime was judged to by typical of a 45 minute work period for an intermediate level riding school horse.

so there is a point where too much weight is tooooo much granted.............and those who choose to ride a horse who can not carry their weight will obviously see the destruction....BUT I am sure that most who know they are overweight will err on the side of a tb/x..........the few that do not .....we can only help them to understand..but I believe most  people know if they are overweight...and will buy accordinglyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

FREESTYLER said:



			mrs M your character did make me laugh and smile!!! Love it!!!....now listen...you can be fat and fit.....I have always struggled with weight....but I believe the original post was..how much weight can a tb hold...??? Well there are many factors that come to mind...fitness, condition, middle weight, lightweight, et etc..
In short: Horses that carry 25-30% of their bodyweight (including rider and tack) have more physical problems related to exercise than those horses carrying 20% or less. In particular, horses carrying 30% body weight showed a significant increase in muscle soreness and muscle tightness scores.

The test was conducted using 8 horses that each performed a standardized exercise test in an indoor arena. The regime was judged to by typical of a 45 minute work period for an intermediate level riding school horse.

so there is a point where too much weight is tooooo much granted.............and those who choose to ride a horse who can not carry their weight will obviously see the destruction....BUT I am sure that most who know they are overweight will err on the side of a tb/x..........the few that do not .....we can only help them to understand..but I believe most  people know if they are overweight...and will buy accordinglyxxxxxxxxxxxx
		
Click to expand...

FS, you are not entirely unintelligent!!


----------



## Jesstickle (21 November 2010)

FREESTYLER said:



			mrs M your character did make me laugh and smile!!! Love it!!!....now listen...you can be fat and fit.....I have always struggled with weight....but I believe the original post was..how much weight can a tb hold...??? Well there are many factors that come to mind...fitness, condition, middle weight, lightweight, et etc..
In short: Horses that carry 25-30% of their bodyweight (including rider and tack) have more physical problems related to exercise than those horses carrying 20% or less. In particular, horses carrying 30% body weight showed a significant increase in muscle soreness and muscle tightness scores.

The test was conducted using 8 horses that each performed a standardized exercise test in an indoor arena. The regime was judged to by typical of a 45 minute work period for an intermediate level riding school horse.

so there is a point where too much weight is tooooo much granted.............and those who choose to ride a horse who can not carry their weight will obviously see the destruction....BUT I am sure that most who know they are overweight will err on the side of a tb/x..........the few that do not .....we can only help them to understand..but I believe most  people know if they are overweight...and will buy accordinglyxxxxxxxxxxxx
		
Click to expand...

Is there somewhere I can see that data. I do believe you but I'm a bit of a stickler and like to know exactly how the trial was designed. It's a very small data set to be concluding anything significant from. Sounds interesting though. Were all the riders of the same ability?


----------



## MrsMozart (21 November 2010)

I'm going to bobble off this thread.

It comes up time and again.

There are far more pressing and urgent matters in the equine world to be worrying about than the occasional rider who is over the weight carrying capability of the horse they are riding.


----------



## TallyHo123 (21 November 2010)

I cringe when I see it.


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

See you on another then MrsM...

That aside, there are more pressing matters that lots of people can do nothing about. Discussing weight happens all the time yet I still see the same sights I saw 20 years ago!

One of those things I guess.


----------



## JenniferS (21 November 2010)

only_me said:



			I saw a girl once at a county show, in the Intermediate show ponies.
She was most definately in "show condition" - I would have a fair bet she weighed the same as her horse - a fine, lightweight tb of about 15.1hh.

I felt SO sorry for the horse. Must have been alright though, since she won the class!

Some riders do not help themselves though - why oh WHY do obese (not even overweight!) riders squeeze themselves into 4 sizes too small jackets - I trot round warm ups in fear of getting attacked by a flying button!!

Thats what irriates me more tbh; at least wear a jacket that fits!!
		
Click to expand...

THIS EXACTLY!

Someone I know wears a 32" jacket where she needs at least a 36". It's not nice to look at, there's a big bulge in the middle of the jacket.


----------



## Tiarella (21 November 2010)

No no, my original post wasnt how much can TB's weigh. Its more why do fat people insist on riding little TB's and other small fine type horses and think its perfectly acceptable 

Would you let a fat (whatever your definition of fat is) person ride something around this size....












P.s. I am abdnormally small, and weigh less than 8 stone, but that horse is around 15.2hh


----------



## Jesstickle (21 November 2010)

Well I wouldn't feel too bad getting on it at over 12stone.  Does that count as fat?


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

jesstickle said:



			Well I wouldn't feel too bad getting on it at over 12stone.  Does that count as fat?
		
Click to expand...

Yes if you're 4'6"


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (21 November 2010)

I agree with jesstickle.


----------



## Cheiro1 (21 November 2010)

Fleabite said:



			I agree with jesstickle.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this.


----------



## miss_c (21 November 2010)

Well then, anybody want to buy Genie?  She'll be crippled in the near future after two years of being ridden by somebody fat.




















Anybody fancy guessing how much I weigh?  She's 15hh and I'm 5'3 or so.


----------



## silver zaanif (21 November 2010)

PoppyAnderson said:



			toomanyhorses - if you're pushing 15 stone then I'm the blimmin Pope.
		
Click to expand...

ditto that!

Hmmm, well this thread has done one thing for me, inspired me to enjoy a last supper of chips and cheese before beinging the diet , again,

 I feel i owe it to my horse to be the best i can be and that means among other things being fit as i can be to ride him , after all he does the same for me....i owe him that much at least , after all i can carry a back pack with a sack of potatos in it, its a very comfy backpack , but i feel much better cayying something lighter and like it or not so will your horse.


----------



## JessPickle (21 November 2010)

I love owning a 17.1hh clydesdale x, I cannot be judged on my weight haha


----------



## Jesstickle (21 November 2010)

fihunt said:



			Well then, anybody want to buy Genie?  She'll be crippled in the near future after two years of being ridden by somebody fat.
		
Click to expand...

Nonsense. She is a cob and can carry you perfectly comfortably. Especially considering that you can ride and she is fit. I'll buy her though if you're offering. She is one of my HHO favs!

And tallyho, I am only four foot so probably count as obese!


----------



## Jesstickle (21 November 2010)

Aghh fihunt. That makes it sound like I think you're fat. I didn't mean it like that though!!!!!!


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

jesstickle said:



			nonsense. She is a cob and can carry you perfectly comfortably. Especially considering that you can ride and she is fit. I'll buy her though if you're offering. She is one of my hho favs!

And tallyho, i am only four foot so probably count as obese!
		
Click to expand...

lol!!!!!


----------



## Chellebean (21 November 2010)

I think threads like this are just a tad spiteful!! 
Fi, you and genie look great together  
I have battled with the idea of weighing to much for the ned's I ride but I am yet to find one that struggles with my 15stone, whether it's a 16.3 TB or a 14.2 highland/ cob! 
If you guys hate the idea of fat people riding, what do you think to the guys that show jump for our country? They aren't exactly small now are they? 
You really shouldn't judge people on their size but their riding ability! A 7 stone heavy handed person can cause miles more damage to a 16stone light handed person!


----------



## Jesstickle (21 November 2010)

Chellebean said:



			I think threads like this are just a tad spiteful!! 
Fi, you and genie look great together  
I have battled with the idea of weighing to much for the ned's I ride but I am yet to find one that struggles with my 15stone, whether it's a 16.3 TB or a 14.2 highland/ cob! 
If you guys hate the idea of fat people riding, what do you think to the guys that show jump for our country? They aren't exactly small now are they? 
You really shouldn't judge people on their size but their riding ability! A 7 stone heavy handed person can cause miles more damage to a 16stone light handed person!
		
Click to expand...

Don't be silly. Geoff Billington was the skinniest man I ever saw in my whole life!!!!! (sarcasm? me? surely not)  I think you're spot on in honesty.


----------



## Chellebean (21 November 2010)

jesstickle said:



			Don't be silly. Geoff Billington was the skinniest man I ever saw in my whole life!!!!! (sarcasm? me? surely not)  I think you're spot on in honesty.
		
Click to expand...

I was just about to saw "what fing diet has he been on then? I want to try"


----------



## FanyDuChamp (21 November 2010)

Chellebean said:



			I think threads like this are just a tad spiteful!! 
Fi, you and genie look great together  
I have battled with the idea of weighing to much for the ned's I ride but I am yet to find one that struggles with my 15stone, whether it's a 16.3 TB or a 14.2 highland/ cob! 
If you guys hate the idea of fat people riding, what do you think to the guys that show jump for our country? They aren't exactly small now are they? 
You really shouldn't judge people on their size but their riding ability! A 7 stone heavy handed person can cause miles more damage to a 16stone light handed person!
		
Click to expand...


This ^^^^^
Totally agree.
FDC


----------



## Jesstickle (21 November 2010)

Chellebean said:



			I was just about to saw "what fing diet has he been on then? I want to try" 

Click to expand...

I wouldn't mind trying his diet. It looks like it should be enjoyable if he is anything to go by. I would hope it includes a lot of beer and pizza!!


----------



## 3DE (21 November 2010)

Chellebean said:



			A 7 stone heavy handed person can cause miles more damage to a 16stone light handed person!
		
Click to expand...

To a horses' mouth maybe but the weight issue is with their backs/joints. As I said earlier, just because a horse can carry 25-30% of its bodyweight, doesn't mean that it is nice... If someone is 'heavier' why not get a bigger/stockier horse that can carry the weight - too many people seem to choose fine boned horses that are unsuitable. Me included but I am losing weight to make it nicer for my mare...


----------



## MrsMozart (21 November 2010)

jesstickle said:



			Don't be silly. Geoff Billington was the skinniest man I ever saw in my whole life!!!!! (sarcasm? me? surely not)  I think you're spot on in honesty.
		
Click to expand...

Roflmao 

Sorry. Wandered back in as is very boring tonight and I'm determined not to do any work this evening 

When I mentioned weight to my saddler, she fell about laughing. When I mentioned weight to my horse's physio, he fell about laughing (except when she was really poor and then even the stick insect that is D1 would have been queried). When I mentioned weight to my vet, she fell about laughing.

Five foot eight, fourteen and a bit stone, (then) 16.2hh DWB.

As to 'too small' clothing, well if that's all that's wrong in your world, you are one very, very lucky puppy.


----------



## flump (21 November 2010)

Im def not skinny and ater leaving racing school and working for a trainer- I was told I couldnt ride as I weighed to much, I then left and got another job in a racing yard where I rode pretty much everything. I suppose it depends what people class as too big- I wouldnt ride anything tiny but rode and jumped/schooled/hacked a friends 13.2hh cob x as she couldnt ride it and she would jump 4ft with me on!! 
Do you think Im too heavy for my horses? Wouldnt be offended if you say so. 

They are all tbs, bar burt- tb x id.  Parker has only just come back into work and he needs to build up alot, he is very narrow!

Parker-17hh Tb.






Goggle-15.3hh Tb






Paddy- 16.1hh tb






And burt


----------



## Chellebean (21 November 2010)

MrsMozart said:



			Roflmao 

Sorry. Wandered back in as is very boring tonight and I'm determined not to do any work this evening 

When I mentioned weight to my saddler, she fell about laughing. When I mentioned weight to my horse's physio, he fell about laughing (except when she was really poor and then even the stick insect that is D1 would have been queried). When I mentioned weight to my vet, she fell about laughing.

Five foot eight, fourteen and a bit stone, (then) 16.2hh DWB.

As to 'too small' clothing, well if that's all that's wrong in your world, you are one very, very lucky puppy.
		
Click to expand...

Totally with you on this one! If the horse is well looked after then there should be no issue.. I stand by what I said earlier


----------



## M_G (21 November 2010)

O well I shouldn't be riding then... Being short with a 17.2 giant ginger beastie, at least I dont have to worry about my weight lol

Geez so many judgmental people in one place


----------



## silver zaanif (21 November 2010)

I personally didn't mean to come across as spitefull, i was just answearing the question with my opinion, wieght is a sensitive subject but the first step is to be honest about your wieght. I say this as somone who has been 16 stone, i still havent won the battle , but i'm getting there . Being over your BMI is just as bad for your health as it is for a horse to be fat, or smokeing gives you lung cancer, alcoholism , liver desiese and so on. your horse can cope with your wieght and we cant all be 8 stone, BUT you owe it to your self and more importantly to your horse to be the best you can be and being overwieght, like it or not is not good for either of you.


----------



## DragonSlayer (21 November 2010)

Oh, how I love these threads!

Now, there will be oodles of pictures from people desperately looking for reassurance that they are 'not too fat' for their horses.....

This will go down the route of the usual arguments, upsets and vicious bitching that always precedes it.

How many of you will actually tell someone they are too fat for their horses? In real life?

Well, come on....not very many I bet! And you might post here that 'Oh, I would!'...easy to say on a forum.....

This thread will creat angst, upset and anxiety....I guarantee it.


----------



## totalchicken (21 November 2010)

toomanyhorses26 said:



http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=446104562210&set=t.800455152


This is my horse - looks like he is really struggling doesn't he  and by your definition of who shouldn't and should be riding horses I am most definately in the catagory of shouldn't. Guess on my weight then ?? I'm not shy 

Click to expand...

I am very sorry to say this, but I was at that demo, and your horse did look like he was struggling a bit.


----------



## MrsMozart (21 November 2010)

DragonSlayer said:



			Oh, how I love these threads!

Now, there will be oodles of pictures from people desperately looking for reassurance that they are 'not too fat' for their horses.....

This will go down the route of the usual arguments, upsets and vicious bitching that always precedes it.

How many of you will actually tell someone they are too fat for their horses? In real life?

Well, come on....not very many I bet! And you might post here that 'Oh, I would!'...easy to say on a forum.....

This thread will creat angst, upset and anxiety....I guarantee it.



Click to expand...

Yup. 'Tis always the way. Sadly.

I care only that my horses are healthy, and that the team of people I pay to look after them are happy with them (and don't have to work like loons to keep them that way). 


*wobbles off (no pun intended, honest) and looks into finding a life*


----------



## madeleine1 (21 November 2010)

i dont no why people dont understand this.

if you are big dont get on a pony. i only know the women vaguly, she runs a riding school btw. on the right

[Image removed at OP's request]

equally if your tiny dont get on a horse you cant cope with as it might be dangerous. 

if your not sure take advice then procede


----------



## MrsMozart (21 November 2010)

toomanyhorses26 said:



			Then you are not compatible with your horse. A horse who is finding the rider too heavy will show this through inability to hold an outline,stopping at jumps etc etc. 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=446104562210&set=t.800455152

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150225668890153&set=a.10150267281400153.530564.800455152

This is my horse - looks like he is really struggling doesn't he  and by your definition of who shouldn't and should be riding horses I am most definately in the catagory of shouldn't. Guess on my weight then ?? I'm not shy 

Click to expand...


Can't see FB piccies


----------



## silver zaanif (21 November 2010)

DragonSlayer said:



			Oh, how I love these threads!

Now, there will be oodles of pictures from people desperately looking for reassurance that they are 'not too fat' for their horses.....

This will go down the route of the usual arguments, upsets and vicious bitching that always precedes it.

How many of you will actually tell someone they are too fat for their horses? In real life?

Well, come on....not very many I bet! And you might post here that 'Oh, I would!'...easy to say on a forum.....

This thread will creat angst, upset and anxiety....I guarantee it.



Click to expand...


I have told people they are to big before. To be fair not to people on thier own horses unless they asked, but i have turned away many people over the phone when selling horses after they have told me thier wieght and hight, sorry know i'm going to get my head knocked off but sticking my neck out any way, but one of my real hates is people who are short riding big horses, add fat and its bound to go peat tong .... and i have turned people away that turn up who are obviously not the wieght they have told me on the phone. i am polite about it, but i wont let them ride.


----------



## Jesstickle (21 November 2010)

DragonSlayer said:



			Oh, how I love these threads!

Now, there will be oodles of pictures from people desperately looking for reassurance that they are 'not too fat' for their horses.....

This will go down the route of the usual arguments, upsets and vicious bitching that always precedes it.

How many of you will actually tell someone they are too fat for their horses? In real life?

Well, come on....not very many I bet! And you might post here that 'Oh, I would!'...easy to say on a forum.....

This thread will creat angst, upset and anxiety....I guarantee it.



Click to expand...

Do you think Geoff will be offended I said he was *ahem* less than slender 

If not there certainly won't be any angst on my behalf.


----------



## dibbin (21 November 2010)

MrsMozart said:



			Popcorn anyone?

How horses survived in the days of yore carrying knights in full gear.......

How horses cope with two plus people on (vaulting)......

How horses manage to leave the ground with their 'overweight' riders......

Oh I really need to go and stick my head in a 'fridge.






Click to expand...

MrsM, I salute you, as someone of 5'8" and 14 stone (without armour ) riding a 15.1 TBX who carries me with ease.  He can jump and everything ...


----------



## Tiarella (21 November 2010)

madeleine1 said:



			i dont no why people dont understand this.

if you are big dont get on a pony. i only know the women vaguly, she runs a riding school btw. on the right

[Image removed at OP's request]

equally if your tiny dont get on a horse you cant cope with as it might be dangerous. 

if your not sure take advice then procede
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear god....


----------



## DragonSlayer (21 November 2010)

madeleine1 said:



			i dont no why people dont understand this.

if you are big dont get on a pony. i only know the women vaguly, she runs a riding school btw. on the right

[Image removed at OP's request]

equally if your tiny dont get on a horse you cant cope with as it might be dangerous. 

if your not sure take advice then procede
		
Click to expand...

To what right have you got to post pictures of other people you hardly know (or even know well..) on a topic that is highly sensitive? If it were me, I'd be knocking your block off...


----------



## Chellebean (21 November 2010)

DragonSlayer said:



			To what right have you got to post pictures of other people you hardly know (or even know well..) on a topic that is highly sensitive? If it were me, I'd be knocking your block off...
		
Click to expand...

Well said! No right at all


----------



## JessPickle (21 November 2010)

totalchicken said:



			i am very sorry to say this, but i was at that demo, and your horse did look like he was struggling a bit.



Click to expand...

harsh!


----------



## Jesstickle (21 November 2010)

JessPickle said:



			harsh! 

Click to expand...

Just a bit! And how does a horse look like it's struggling anyway. Mine constantly looks like he is because he is a big gangly five year old. He is 15.3 WBxTB and is built like a tank. It is not my weight doing it to him. How can anyone tell the difference just from looking. There could be so many other reasons besides weight. 

Honestly. Of all the wrongs in the world to worry about...


----------



## Chellebean (21 November 2010)

I'm not surprised they used a different user name! how bloody rude


----------



## madeleine1 (21 November 2010)

you cant tell who she is and i didnt name her


----------



## Tiarella (21 November 2010)

RE: Geoff Billington....you dont see him on fine horses/TB types...they all have a good amount of bone, the stockier warmblood types...


----------



## DragonSlayer (21 November 2010)

madeleine1 said:



			you cant tell who she is and i didnt name her
		
Click to expand...

That is not the point! you have no right to post up peoples pictures....I'll bet theres something in the rules....I'll have to go and look...


----------



## MrsMozart (21 November 2010)

jesstickle said:



			Is there somewhere I can see that data. I do believe you but I'm a bit of a stickler and like to know exactly how the trial was designed. It's a very small data set to be concluding anything significant from. Sounds interesting though. Were all the riders of the same ability?
		
Click to expand...

Also, care of horse and fit of saddle 



Gawd, I really am bored. Maybe I should do some work


----------



## 3Beasties (21 November 2010)

I think like always this thread has diverted to a 'should fat people ride?' rather then what the original OP was about!

Over weight people have as much right to ride as anyone, what I don't like is seeing a massively over weight person on a horse/Pony that is really not suitable for them (none of the above piccys have made me think that the horse is struggling, except the riding school one!), but if they are on a suitable horse I really don't see the problem.


----------



## madeleine1 (21 November 2010)

DragonSlayer said:



			That is not the point! you have no right to post up peoples pictures....I'll bet theres something in the rules....I'll have to go and look...
		
Click to expand...

how do u take pics of then


----------



## MrsMozart (21 November 2010)

madeleine1 said:



			you cant tell who she is and i didnt name her
		
Click to expand...

Someone will know who she is, especially with the helpful piece of info you gave about her.


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

To ride a horse is absolute cruelty. Next time I see someone riding this type of animal I will report them to the World Cruelty Society.

They are only for waving bananasticks at and playing games with as they are sentient beings and can talk.


----------



## silver zaanif (21 November 2010)

the worst part for me is that whoever she is she is running a riding school and setting an example to new riders and children


----------



## silver zaanif (21 November 2010)

tallyho! said:



			To ride a horse is absolute cruelty. Next time I see someone riding this type of animal I will report them to the World Cruelty Society.

They are only for waving bananasticks at and playing games with as they are sentient beings and can talk.
		
Click to expand...

lol can i quote u on that in life made me giggle!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (21 November 2010)

madeleine1 said:



			how do u take pics of then
		
Click to expand...

How do I take pictures? Is that what you mean? Simple, point and click..

HOWEVER...

I certainly do NOT post pictures of people who might be viewed in a topic that could be detrimental to their reputation, with a slight suggestion that what she is doing is wrong...


----------



## madeleine1 (21 November 2010)

madeleine1 said:



			i dont no why people dont understand this.

if you are big dont get on a pony. i only know the women vaguly, she runs a riding school btw. on the right

[Image removed at OP's request]

equally if your tiny dont get on a horse you cant cope with as it might be dangerous. 

if your not sure take advice then procede
		
Click to expand...




DragonSlayer said:



			How do I take pictures? Is that what you mean? Simple, point and click..

HOWEVER...

I certainly do NOT post pictures of people who might be viewed in a topic that could be detrimental to their reputation, with a slight suggestion that what she is doing is wrong...
		
Click to expand...

i was trying to ask how to take the picture off the thread. i honestly didnt mean it to cause so much offence i just wanted to make the point that people fuss to much. im sorry


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

silver zaanif said:



			lol can i quote u on that in life made me giggle!!

Click to expand...

Certainly, although I think the bananastick is patent pending by papafrita...


----------



## DragonSlayer (21 November 2010)

madeleine1 said:



			i was trying to ask how to take the picture off the thread. i honestly didnt mean it to cause so much offence i just wanted to make the point that people fuss to much. im sorry

Click to expand...

I see, well, I think you can maybe edit your posts to delete the pictures, I'm not sure, or contact TFC to do it. Next time, just think a little before you post....this sort of thing can cause serious upset!


----------



## TheShark (21 November 2010)

Blimey! Fun on a sunday night....


----------



## pink24 (21 November 2010)

OMG I cant belive how harsh and mean some of you lot can be!

I have only joined the site last week and have been amazed at some of the nastiness shown by some members, and members who seem to have been about for a while juding by their post scores.

I got married a few years ago and was on the you and your wedding forum and what a bunch a vicious little madams there were on there but really I thought better of fellow animal loving people than stressed out brides to be, but some of you lot would give them a run for their money!!

Seriously if this is the level of stuff that you want to fret about/waste your time on then you seriously need to get to grips with the real world!!

I really CBA reading anymore of this tripe and think the week that I have been a member on here for has been a week too long!!


----------



## madeleine1 (21 November 2010)

DragonSlayer said:



			I see, well, I think you can maybe edit your posts to delete the pictures, I'm not sure, or contact TFC to do it. Next time, just think a little before you post....this sort of thing can cause serious upset!
		
Click to expand...

i will and ill try and get the fat controler to take it of


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

madeleine1 said:



			i was trying to ask how to take the picture off the thread. i honestly didnt mean it to cause so much offence i just wanted to make the point that people fuss to much. im sorry

Click to expand...

I'm sure apology will be accepted - please leave it, it's quite funny.

I bet it is actually dragon slayer!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (21 November 2010)

pink24 said:



			OMG I cant belive how harsh and mean some of you lot can be!

I have only joined the site last week and have been amazed at some of the nastiness shown by some members, and members who seem to have been about for a while juding by their post scores.

I got married a few years ago and was on the you and your wedding forum and what a bunch a vicious little madams there were on there but really I thought better of fellow animal loving people than stressed out brides to be, but some of you lot would give them a run for their money!!

Seriously if this is the level of stuff that you want to fret about/waste your time on then you seriously need to get to grips with the real world!!

I really CBA reading anymore of this tripe and think the week that I have been a member on here for has been a week too long!! 

Click to expand...

Who is harsh? The people condemning, or the people defending?


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

pink24 said:



			OMG I cant belive how harsh and mean some of you lot can be!

I have only joined the site last week and have been amazed at some of the nastiness shown by some members, and members who seem to have been about for a while juding by their post scores.

I got married a few years ago and was on the you and your wedding forum and what a bunch a vicious little madams there were on there but really I thought better of fellow animal loving people than stressed out brides to be, but some of you lot would give them a run for their money!!

Seriously if this is the level of stuff that you want to fret about/waste your time on then you seriously need to get to grips with the real world!!

I really CBA reading anymore of this tripe and think the week that I have been a member on here for has been a week too long!! 

Click to expand...

Oh bugger, i thought I was on here escaping from real world... whoops, wrong place...


----------



## Jesstickle (21 November 2010)

re Geoff Billington (sorry anyone who knows him as I think he is great he is just who I picked off the top of my head)

yes he did ride WBs but not all TBs are weeds. As I previously posted jump horses are required to race carrying more than 12stone. They can gallop and jump for two miles at that weight. If someone wants to hack out on their TB and they are a little over weight I honestly don't see too much of a problem. To prove my point here are some TBs with bone 














I'm pretty sure both these boys when they were fit could carry someone a bit on the portly side for  a bit of light work.  I think perhaps horses are up to a bit more than we give them credit for really.


----------



## Horseyscot (21 November 2010)

Whilst I do agree I don't like to see horses and ponies carrying weight that they are struggling with, i however find the thread title very offensive!

For example, you could have two riders, one 4'6" and one 6ft, both weighing 15 stone. So would it only be wrong for the shorter rider to ride a 14.2hh pony because they were (as the OP puts it) 'Fat'?


What I'm trying to say I suppose is you don't need to be 'fat' to be too heavy for the animal, but hey, maybe I'm a tad sensitive, look at my siggie, I was 'fat' no so long ago


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

horseyscot said:



			one 4'6" and one 6ft, both weighing 15 stone.
		
Click to expand...

Great scot I hope I if you saw a 15stone 4'6 person you would send them to A&E for a gastric band immediately!!!


----------



## JessPickle (21 November 2010)

if you want to delete the photo just remove it from your photobucket album or move it to a new album it'll break the link and make it not work.


----------



## Horseyscot (21 November 2010)

tallyho! said:



			Great scot I hope I if you saw a 15stone 4'6 person you would send them to A&E for a gastric band immediately!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ok very funny

But you know what I'm getting at


----------



## DragonSlayer (21 November 2010)

tallyho! said:



			I'm sure apology will be accepted - please leave it, it's quite funny.

I bet it is actually dragon slayer!! 

Click to expand...

How did you guess???

Haha!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (21 November 2010)

MrsMozart said:



			Popcorn anyone?

How horses survived in the days of yore carrying knights in full gear.......

How horses cope with two plus people on (vaulting)......

How horses manage to leave the ground with their 'overweight' riders......

Oh I really need to go and stick my head in a 'fridge.






Click to expand...

So true...some people need to get a life.  When I was a mere youngster me and my mate had 1 cob to ride between us so we both rode him together.    We galloped down the river bank jumping the gorse bushes...was great fun. He was very long backed and we even put 2 saddles on once....honest!!! Have to admit he wasn't too keen on that but I always sat behind and the cantle sticking into my bits was not good!

I guess people on here would have me condemned for not only 2 of us on him, but for jumping gorse bushes too!! I get sick and fed up of the fat police on here.  If you are big, fat or heavy don't worry. As long as you are happy that is all that matters. If your horse is happy then what does it matter about your size.


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

DragonSlayer said:



			How did you guess???

Haha!

   

Click to expand...

Thank goodness you said that, all my psychic training has finally paid off!! I was about to chuck my crystal ball in the recycling bin too...


----------



## DragonSlayer (21 November 2010)

tallyho! said:



			Thank goodness you said that, all my psychic training has finally paid off!! I was about to chuck my crystal ball in the recycling bin too...



Click to expand...

Brilliant....

Now, if you will please excuse me, it's bathtime, then will be bedtime....

Night all!


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			So true...some people need to get a life.  When I was a mere youngster me and my mate had 1 cob to ride between us so we both rode him together.    We galloped down the river bank jumping the gorse bushes...was great fun. He was very long backed and we even put 2 saddles on once....honest!!! Have to admit he wasn't too keen on that but I always sat behind and the cantle sticking into my bits was not good!

I guess people on here would have me condemned for not only 2 of us on him, but for jumping gorse bushes too!! I get sick and fed up of the fat police on here.  If you are big, fat or heavy don't worry. As long as you are happy that is all that matters. If your horse is happy then what does it matter about your size.
		
Click to expand...

Pah! That is nothing mate! When I was dead young, me and ALL me mates sat on this pony, bareback, no bridle, saddle or nothing and we jumpd four foot fences.


----------



## Tiarella (21 November 2010)

horseyscot said:



			i however find the thread title very offensive!
		
Click to expand...

pahaha!


----------



## Horseyscot (21 November 2010)

smelly_horse said:



			pahaha!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (21 November 2010)

tallyho! said:



			Pah! That is nothing mate! When I was dead young, me and ALL me mates sat on this pony, bareback, no bridle, saddle or nothing and we jumpd four foot fences.
		
Click to expand...

......and not a back protector in sight....those were the days.


----------



## Kao (21 November 2010)

Ooh fun fun fun!  Just what I needed to cheer me up.

No, I don't agree that fat people should ride. Harsh, might make a few enemies, but the bile actually rises when I see a fat person on a horse attempting to compete.
If they're genuinely trying to get fit and slim down then fine, but get off the bloody horse, get slim, THEN get back on.
Shetland or Shire, a spine is still a spine, and it can still be severly damaged by the riders weight. Not to mention the saddle digging into the horse's back when the rider eventually get's aboard.

Why am I so anti-fat riding folk?
They can't get on.
But, when they do get on they ride ponies, on a regular basis. Just because it's not publicised doesn't mean it can't/doesn't happen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11i-Nslbfho&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV9FLSNaMzE&feature=related

I resteth my case -.-


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			......and not a back protector in sight....those were the days.
		
Click to expand...

A back wha...???? Hats were made of straw not super-diamond-alloy-peroxide with go faster vents.


----------



## Tiarella (21 November 2010)

horseyscot said:





Click to expand...

Theres nothing offencive about it...People are fat...


----------



## Tiarella (21 November 2010)

Kao said:



			Ooh fun fun fun!  Just what I needed to cheer me up.

No, I don't agree that fat people should ride. Harsh, might make a few enemies, but the bile actually rises when I see a fat person on a horse attempting to compete.
If they're genuinely trying to get fit and slim down then fine, but get off the bloody horse, get slim, THEN get back on.
Shetland or Shire, a spine is still a spine, and it can still be severly damaged by the riders weight. Not to mention the saddle digging into the horse's back when the rider eventually get's aboard.

Why am I so anti-fat riding folk?
They can't get on.
But, when they do get on they ride ponies, on a regular basis. Just because it's not publicised doesn't mean it can't/doesn't happen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11i-Nslbfho&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV9FLSNaMzE&feature=related

I resteth my case -.-
		
Click to expand...


Agree with absolutely everything you have said. The first video, wtf is she doing?!?!?!!


----------



## alainax (21 November 2010)

Lol @ these threads, want to hear my stuck record impersonation? 

I pinched this first bit from another HHO member as I found it interesting. 


There is an equation based on the diameter of the cannon bone, the weight of the horse, tack and rider

Measurement Test
1. Add up the total weight of the horse, rider and tack. (See TGH Summer 1998, page 37.)
Our example: Damascus, Lady + tack = 1188 pounds.
2. Measure the circumference of the cannon bone midway between the knee and fetlock.
Our example: Damascus, 7.5 inches.
3. Divide this total weight by the circumference.
Our example: 1188 ÷ 7.5 = 158.4
4. Divide the result by two. 
Our example: 158.4 ÷ 2 = 79.2

Values near 75 are great, below 75, even better. Values from 75/80 are acceptable.
Values over 80 indicate weaker legs and a need to train carefully, especially downhill.
Values over 85 suggest you need a horse with more substance. 


Another treid and tested method id the  the 20% rule (some 25%).

Reasearch has shown a *fit* horse can easily cope with 20% of its own body weight, including tack of course. 
There is alot of research out there on this, google is your friend. 

So.... take both tests, and you will soon be able to see that horses can cope with alot more than we give them credit for! 


Weight vs height is an interesting one too, someone taller and thinner can weigh the same as a shorter fatter person. 

As long is the horse is capable of carring them, then there is no reason why they shouldnt ride!


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

Kao said:



			Ooh fun fun fun!  Just what I needed to cheer me up.

No, I don't agree that fat people should ride. Harsh, might make a few enemies, but the bile actually rises when I see a fat person on a horse attempting to compete.
If they're genuinely trying to get fit and slim down then fine, but get off the bloody horse, get slim, THEN get back on.
Shetland or Shire, a spine is still a spine, and it can still be severly damaged by the riders weight. Not to mention the saddle digging into the horse's back when the rider eventually get's aboard.

Why am I so anti-fat riding folk?
They can't get on.
But, when they do get on they ride ponies, on a regular basis. Just because it's not publicised doesn't mean it can't/doesn't happen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11i-Nslbfho&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV9FLSNaMzE&feature=related

I resteth my case -.-
		
Click to expand...

It's the parents fault


----------



## Horseyscot (21 November 2010)

smelly_horse said:



			Theres nothing offencive about it...People are fat...
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree, but people are also short, skinny, ugly...... doesn't mean others have the right to have a go at them for it! It's their business.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (21 November 2010)

tallyho! said:



			A back wha...???? Hats were made of straw not super-diamond-alloy-peroxide with go faster vents.
		
Click to expand...

I still have my Christy International....it was posh 'cos it did not have elastic under the chin but a strap!!! Just the one.


----------



## LizzyandToddy (21 November 2010)

Its not someones physical weight IMO. 
Its the proportion of you to the horse.
People seem to have these arguments all the time...

You wouldn't expect to see someone over 16stone on a 15hh lightweight (not middleweight -LIGHTWEIGHT), just as an example.
Generally though, this only applies to the extemeties I see very few people that I think 'omg they are too big for that horse' and even then It seems to be out grown kids on tiny ponies rather than adults.
I think its up to people to judge for themselves. I know that I conciously think about my weight all the time even though I'm quite slim, and I assume this is no different for anyone else. I certainly wouldn't want to be jumping on anything under 15hh, but thats just about feeling comfortable. I don't think that dancing around screaming 'your to big for that horse' is going to get anyone anywhere anyway.


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			I still have my Christy International....it was posh 'cos it did not have elastic under the chin but a strap!!! Just the one.
		
Click to expand...

Bet you were a right showoff! I'm sure I've seen you an Antiques Roadshow...


----------



## TheoryX1 (21 November 2010)

Oh gawd, you lot in NL really do need to get a life.  Am now going back to CR to get some sanity, whilst I watch Gavin and Stacey on BBC Three.


----------



## Tiarella (21 November 2010)

horseyscot said:



			I don't disagree, but people are also short, skinny, ugly...... doesn't mean others have the right to have a go at them for it! It's their business.
		
Click to expand...

But its okay to ride if you're short, skinny, ugly.... Being fat and riding on these little fine horses is totally different. If its their business, they should do something about it so others dont need to get involved and feel the need to comment like I am


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

horseyscot said:



			I don't disagree, but people are also short, skinny, ugly...... doesn't mean others have the right to have a go at them for it! It's their business.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with you... it;s what is INSIDE that counts. Your souls weighs nothing but means the world.

Another thing, there should only be tb's in the world, anything else is just plain boring.


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

smelly_horse said:



			But its okay to ride if you're short, skinny, ugly.... Being fat and riding on these little fine horses is totally different. If its their business, they should do something about it so others dont need to get involved and feel the need to comment like I am 

Click to expand...

lol!!! Yes sad but true, most horse riders ARE ugly. (And smell)


----------



## Horseyscot (21 November 2010)

smelly_horse said:



			But its okay to ride if you're short, skinny, ugly.... Being fat and riding on these little fine horses is totally different. If its their business, they should do something about it so others dont need to get involved and feel the need to comment like I am 

Click to expand...

You're missing my point, maybe what I should have said was that I don't disagree with what you are saying, but how you are saying it. People may be too heavy for their horse regardless of their physical appearance in that they may weigh too much for the animal, but they way you put it across is that no fat people should ride.


----------



## Horseyscot (21 November 2010)

tallyho! said:



			lol!!! Yes sad but true, most horse riders ARE ugly. (And smell)
		
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself................


----------



## mrsloubyb (21 November 2010)

Well I am 5ft 6, a size 16 to 18 and have just got a 16.1hh TB on loan.
He has plenty of bone and is quite stocky for a TB.
I am always wary of looking too bog for my horses but I can honestly say that I don't feel or look to big for my horse at all.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (21 November 2010)

tallyho! said:



			Bet you were a right showoff! I'm sure I've seen you an Antiques Roadshow...
		
Click to expand...


No not me... I was too fat!!  Must leave this rivetting stuff....off to bed with Jilly Cooper....not literally...I am not that way...well not on a Sunday.........could post a pic of fat me and my horse....but why should I....night night!


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

horseyscot said:



			You're missing my point, maybe what I should have said was that I don't disagree with what you are saying, but how you are saying it. People may be too heavy for their horse regardless of their physical appearance in that they may weigh too much for the animal, but they way you put it across is that no fat people should ride. 

Click to expand...

I think we have a politician in the house... probably Lib Dem....


----------



## Tiarella (21 November 2010)

horseyscot said:



			You're missing my point, maybe what I should have said was that I don't disagree with what you are saying, but how you are saying it. People may be too heavy for their horse regardless of their physical appearance in that they may weigh too much for the animal, but they way you put it across is that no fat people should ride. 

Click to expand...

Fat people shouldnt ride if they dont have the correct size/weight horse to accommodate them....


----------



## Horseyscot (21 November 2010)

tallyho! said:



			I think we have a politician in the house... probably Lib Dem....
		
Click to expand...

Cheeky mare


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

horseyscot said:



			Speak for yourself................

Click to expand...

I haven't seen any pretty people on horseback yet! They usually look down so you can't see a face so I assume they are hiding it because they are proper munters.

And you cant smell people on a forum so i can't actually prove that one.

Sorry.


----------



## tallyho! (21 November 2010)

horseyscot said:



			Cheeky mare

Click to expand...


----------



## Cuffey (21 November 2010)

I think there is an underestimation of what weight a fit horse or pony can carry PROVIDED that weight is on a well fitting saddle

I have watched displays by this re-enactment group, they use Fell type ponies not hugely powerful.  The saddles are very heavy but the weight is spread over a wide area.
The ponies were not struggling
Estimate on their web site they can be carrying 22stone/308lbs
I doubt the ponies are over 500kg/1100lbs
So over 30% of their body weight

http://www.theborderers.info/horses.html

My concern however with heavier riders is balance:

A heavier person, especially a shorter person would have a higher centre of gravity.
The heavier the rider, the more difficult it is to maintain balance. 
The heavier the rider, the more difficult it is for the horse to maintain balance.
 The "greener" the rider and the "greener" the horse, the greater the risk of injury.
 The heavier the rider, the more serious the injuries are likely to be. 

When a heavier person gets their weight moving it takes more time and energy to change its direction or to stop it than it does a lighter person.

I have seen a very bad accident when a heavier rider and her horse parted company 
in mid air over a show jump


----------



## Natch (21 November 2010)

asterid said:



			A girl at our yard is lets say short and voluptious and always buys tiny horses. Last horse was an arab and now has a 15.3 TB, which apparently is unrideable (unrideable by her as others have ridden it!) 

Anyway, on the arab in a dressage test the judge wrote, 'a little too big for your horse' . Oh how I laughed!
		
Click to expand...

Nice of you to laugh at another's embarassment and a potential welfare issue!

Arabs have very dense bone, and are thought to be capable of carrying substantial weight.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 November 2010)

Naturally said:



			Nice of you to laugh at another's embarassment and a potential welfare issue!

Arabs have very dense bone, and are thought to be capable of carrying substantial weight.
		
Click to expand...

She's a charmer, isn't she, that Asterid?! It's what they're bred to do and to be endurance horses-they come from the desert, you dummy!


----------



## missyme10 (21 November 2010)

I dont see why overweight people shouldn't ride providing they are on a suitable horse that can comfortably carry their weight, with correctly fitting tack and they aren't bouncing about like a sack of tatties


----------



## el_Snowflakes (21 November 2010)

i know how hard i work on my lessons with my horse and it is exhausting hard work, if i were obese there is no way i would be able to keep up. I do know someone who is absolutely huge- their horses are huge also and one is quite a fiesty one who is really skittish but doesnt get the chance when the rider is on board due to being anchored down with about 18 stone of weight....and a saddle! 

i have to say, when i see HUGE people on not so huge horses i do tend to think it looks like the horse should be riding the person!


----------



## Hoof Hearted (21 November 2010)

tallyho! said:



			Another thing, there should only be tb's in the world, anything else is just plain boring.
		
Click to expand...

I agree  ....... but then what would above average weight individuals ride??


----------



## Echo Bravo (21 November 2010)

But what do you call obese??? 9 stone or more, I have a very good friend who is what you lot call obese and she rides like a feather and I've seen slender or thin people ride like a bag of spuds.


----------



## YorksG (21 November 2010)

While the Body Mass Index isn't that reliable a method of deciding correct weight, it is the best tool available to most. Overweight is usually thought to be a BMI of over 25. BMI is worked out with a height weight ratio, there are some good calculators on the web. I think 9st. would only be obese for someone under 4' 11"


----------



## Llewellyn (22 November 2010)

Whoever said small people riding big horses rarely get the best from them is talking from their bum. Control of any animal is nothing to do with size especially lack their of. If yoi believe strength has anything to do with riding ability your doing it wrong! 
Rant over.
Larger people larger horse. Don't think it's that bigger people shouldn't ride just find something suitable. Agree 'suitable' needs to be explained to some people more than others.


----------



## walkingman (22 November 2010)

xxRachelxx said:



			I agree. However, I do also think it depends on how the good the rider is. If your a good rider and carry your weight properly you can get away with riding smaller horses than people who just sit there like a dollop!
		
Click to expand...

Weight is weight is weight. 

A fat person will not have the range of movement, flexibility or speed of movement that a person who isn't overweight will have. 



Inky_and_Sunny said:



			To a horses' mouth maybe but the weight issue is with their backs/joints. As I said earlier, just because a horse can carry 25-30% of its bodyweight, doesn't mean that it is nice...
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this.

And no comment from anyone about Alainax's post?  But no surprise there, it'd put an end to all the bitching with no solution that you all seem to love so much.


----------



## immoralorchid (22 November 2010)

MrsMozart said:



			Popcorn anyone?

How horses survived in the days of yore carrying knights in full gear.......

How horses cope with two plus people on (vaulting)......

How horses manage to leave the ground with their 'overweight' riders......

Oh I really need to go and stick my head in a 'fridge.






Click to expand...

hahaha love it


----------



## silver zaanif (22 November 2010)

Llewellyn said:



			Whoever said small people riding big horses rarely get the best from them is talking from their bum. Control of any animal is nothing to do with size especially lack their of. If yoi believe strength has anything to do with riding ability your doing it wrong! 
Rant over.
Larger people larger horse. Don't think it's that bigger people shouldn't ride just find something suitable. Agree 'suitable' needs to be explained to some people more than others.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but small people on big horses really get me annoyed as much as obese ( and i mean obese not just a pound or two over ) people riding.
Your right riding ability is not about strength, but someone that is 5ft on a 16.3hh looks rediculous , they are usually overhorsed and rarely get the best from the horse if they cant get thire legs around it. I know some people do, but most dont , to me it just loks wrong and i dont get why anyone would want to be so over horsed. 
And i'm not 'talking from my bum' , i'm expressing my opinion based on my experiences, lets try to be a bit objective eh


----------



## *hic* (22 November 2010)

walkingman said:



			Weight is weight is weight. 

A fat person will not have the range of movement, flexibility or speed of movement that a person who isn't overweight will have. 



Exactly this.

And no comment from anyone about Alainax's post?  But no surprise there, it'd put an end to all the bitching with no solution that you all seem to love so much.
		
Click to expand...

The trouble with that is that my 13.3 pony with over 8 inches of bone comes out with a value of just under 75 if you put 15 stone of rider and saddle on him. So he'd carry me easy peasy (and did so). Putting a photo of me and him on here caused no end of a row with people telling me I'm a big fat woman and that the pony would be better off shot than carrying me. I don't dispute that I'm a big fat woman btw.


----------



## tallyho! (22 November 2010)

Doh!! I thought I'd killed this thread.....

There I was thinking I should take up post as 'HHO Resident Threadkiller'.


----------



## marmalade76 (22 November 2010)

Dobby said:



			I always internally cringe when I see properly fat people riding at all. Even on the stockier horses it can't be good for them. If you are a little bit overweight, ok it's probably fine, but if you are genuinely fat then you should think whether you are suitable for horse riding or not. People don't like to be told this but horse riding is simply one of those sports that not everyone can do regardless of size.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.

I said something along these lines on a thread about riding clothes for big people being hard to find. I said if you're so big you struggle to find riding clothes to fit, perhaps it's time to go on a diet!


----------



## Jenni_ (22 November 2010)

bet noone can guess what i weigh 

ill give you a hint, Im heavier than i look!

heres me on my friends 15.1hh young cob. excuse the low hands and forward seat.... dont normally ride like that 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6094590&id=711360239
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6094591&id=711360239


----------



## s4sugar (22 November 2010)

yorksG said:



			While the Body Mass Index isn't that reliable a method of deciding correct weight, it is the best tool available to most. Overweight is usually thought to be a BMI of over 25. BMI is worked out with a height weight ratio, there are some good calculators on the web. I think 9st. would only be obese for someone under 4' 11" 

Click to expand...

BMI is total testes.

When I was competing in my teens my BMI would have been about 30 with virtually no fat but lots of muscle on a large frame.
Now I measure slightly more but still have a BMI of 30.

I chose a horse to suit my size & shape and I am very careful to check saddle fit and balance.
When I was looking to take BHS exams in the early 90s I was unable to do so as the reasonably local ( within 50 miles) exam centres all had a 12st limit at that time and I was not fat.
I can understand not wanting RS horses to have to carry sloppy weight for hours a day but a sensible approach would be to do assessments for anyone larger than the scrawny types these schools encourage which in turn leads to threads like this.

Jenni, you are similar to me in proportion.


----------



## mcnaughty (22 November 2010)

silver zaanif said:



			ditto that!

Hmmm, well this thread has done one thing for me, inspired me to enjoy a last supper of chips and cheese before beinging the diet , again,

.
		
Click to expand...

OMG Silver - I'm with you on that one...


----------



## Jenni_ (22 November 2010)

s4sugar said:



			Jenni, you are similar to me in proportion.
		
Click to expand...


in thos pics, i was tipping 13 stone 

i have now lost a stone though and continuing to lose more!


----------



## TheEquineOak (22 November 2010)

I'm 5'2 and weigh 8.5 st.  I am what I would call fit.

What I do not understand is how overweight people can horse ride and then continue to be over weight.  I find horse riding a very good cardio work out and this alone keeps me pretty slim and toned.

PS  I also have a 17.3hh TB that is faaaaaar to big for me


----------



## Kat (22 November 2010)

I'm sure not too many folk would object to the very slender William Fox Pitt riding a lightweight horse. 

Lets not forget he was very successful with Tamarrillo, an anglo arab standing at about 16hh if my memory serves me correctly. 

But I'd be willing to bet that at 6ft4" or thereabouts he weights considerably more than many of the overweight women being discussed who are about a foot shorter than him. Many of the opinions are prejudice based on aesthetics rather than any scientific grounds.


----------



## Natch (22 November 2010)

Weight is weight is weight. 

A fat person will not have the range of movement, flexibility or speed of movement that a person who isn't overweight will have.
		
Click to expand...

No, weight isn't weight isn't weight isn't weight 

Weight can be from a large skeleton, from a lot of muscle, from a lot of fat, or from a combination of all of those. Same weight on the horse's back, yes, but much different results when you put it into action combined with a rider's skill and ability.

If weight is weight is weight, an averagely, fit averagely muscled man @ 16 stone should not be allowed to ride according to some of you. That would rule out a lot of the population of male riders.

Personally, I think fit or fat, 16 stone is okay if you have the right horse underneath you, and the right skills.

As for the range of movement, whilst great in therory, we're talking horse riding here, not gymnastics or valuting!



smelly_horse said:



			Fat people shouldnt ride if they dont have the correct size/weight horse to accommodate them....
		
Click to expand...

Thin people should't ride if they don't have the correct size/weight horse to accomodate them.  You can be all skin and bones and still be too heavy for, e.g. a show pony. You can be too light to be any use on a huge hunter, too.

Horses for courses, I don't understand why this thread has got so long but hey ho...


----------



## silver zaanif (22 November 2010)

i think the point being made is about being overweight or fat, not being tall or muscley. maybe 'Fit to ride?' would have been a less outragous title lol!


----------



## Vixxy (22 November 2010)

Not this old chestnut...Again!

You go out and buy a horse that can carry you if your a fat heffer like me...Simples  I can jump, compete, perhaps not as well as others but I can and have done. I choose my horses to my weight and take my eye away from some horses I have liked the look of because of it. It is easy to find good looking horses of the right bone/build to take the weight.

It is hard to watch any unsuitable rider horse combinations though, and as some HHOer on my FB will testify to I have become insecure a few times about my weight and riding. These type of threads don't help.

Mind you if a fat heffer like me had not have bought Mr Darcy he would still be in a mud only paddock, covered head to tail in mud with no rugs and no loving owner. At least on my farm he is spoilt within an inch of his life in the best the tack shop I own has in tack, HW rugs, vits and supps


----------



## Pipkin (22 November 2010)

Vixxy said:



			Not this old chestnut...Again!

You go out and buy a horse that can carry you if your a fat heffer like me...Simples 

Click to expand...


Your not fat or a heffer! Crazy person yes!!! 

I`m not getting into the whole weight issue debate!


----------



## Jaffa (22 November 2010)

Katt said:



			I'm sure not too many folk would object to the very slender William Fox Pitt riding a lightweight horse. 

Lets not forget he was very successful with Tamarrillo, an anglo arab standing at about 16hh if my memory serves me correctly. 

But I'd be willing to bet that at 6ft4" or thereabouts he weights considerably more than many of the overweight women being discussed who are about a foot shorter than him. Many of the opinions are prejudice based on aesthetics rather than any scientific grounds.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on !


----------



## lexiedhb (22 November 2010)

Always amazes me how these threads are started by the under 8 stone, size 6's. 

We all have to see things every single day in our lives that we probably don't agree with- just butt out and mind your own blinking business......


----------



## xRobyn (22 November 2010)

Kao said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV9FLSNaMzE&feature=related

I resteth my case -.-
		
Click to expand...

If people think that person is fat then evidently I shouldn't ride either 

Yes there are limit, yes you should find a horse that suits you best but sometimes you do stumble across a horse that is a little too tall for you, for example.

I NEVER thought I could ride a TB, I haven't but I've had people say they would be happy for me too, even when I were 13st. Luckily I much prefer coblets  Lightest type of horse I've ridden was an ISH 

But judging by some of the rates (20% of bodyweight) then Phil could carry 17st. I would have to judge the person on a personal basis but in my mind I straight away think "17st - too much" there are horses out there much fitter, stockier and heavier in bone than him and just because he could, doesn't mean he should. I even told myself if I reached 14 1/2 stone then I wouldn't jump him 

I think if anything, bums eating saddles makes me cringe more, and even a slender person can be guilty of this! Whole lot of issues


----------



## Jenni_ (22 November 2010)

gotta remember, a 5 foot 5 lady with considerable curves, mat still weigh less than the 6 foot 3 beanpole man.....


----------



## flyingfeet (22 November 2010)

Blimey linked to the arab youtubeism was this one that made me feel rather sorry for the horse 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW__z-QVrlI&NR=1


----------



## Toast (22 November 2010)

Schpug, i think your fattist. 

x


----------



## Toast (22 November 2010)

Jenni_ said:



			gotta remember, a 5 foot 5 lady with considerable curves, mat still weigh less than the 6 foot 3 beanpole man.....
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. Im 5'3", boyfriend is 6'5". He weighs more than i do. He's as thin as a rake and im a size 16..

Where is the justice  x


----------



## Tiarella (22 November 2010)

lexiedhb said:



			Always amazes me how these threads are started by the under 8 stone, size 6's. 

We all have to see things every single day in our lives that we probably don't agree with- just butt out and mind your own blinking business......
		
Click to expand...

Im actually 8/10


----------



## Tiarella (22 November 2010)

Toast said:



			Schpug, i think your fattist. 

x
		
Click to expand...

me too


----------



## Toast (22 November 2010)

smelly_horse said:



			me too 

Click to expand...

A little immature dont you think?  x


----------



## Tiarella (22 November 2010)

Toast said:



			A little immature dont you think?  x
		
Click to expand...

Im not going to start the next argument of 'are you fattist or not'....

I dont like seeing fat people ride on horses that a clearly to small/skinny/no bone etc etc for them.


----------



## Toast (22 November 2010)

Im not saying you should start another argument, that just seems to have been the nature of the thread from the beginning  

And i dont like fattists. So. there.  
x


----------



## EAST KENT (22 November 2010)

Sometimes the truth is a bitter pill!


----------



## Toast (22 November 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			Sometimes the truth is a bitter pill!

Click to expand...

Seemingly..
x


----------



## Tiarella (22 November 2010)

Toast said:



			Im not saying you should start another argument, that just seems to have been the nature of the thread from the beginning  

And i dont like fattists. So. there.  
x
		
Click to expand...

What, telling my opinion to other hho'ers? Some people take it offensively, some dont. Just cant justify why anyone knowing they're to big/fat to ride the specified horse carry on doing so on a day to day basis when in a few years time the horse will most likely have back problems and joint problems. Its totally different being taller and heavier, easier to balance, equals out more. But being fat and nothing else on a little horse, not being balanced and not being able to use aids/seat etc correctly clearly isnt beneficial for the horse. 
Anyway, im off to take my skinny self (  ) to ride my horse.


----------



## cblover (22 November 2010)

I haven't read all the posts od this thread but as its been done so many times, I get the general picture of what the majority of people think.  I would be classed by many of you as a large rider..you decide from the pictures below if it 'turns your stomach or not!'  I am a very considerate rider (I hope), consider myself to have choosen the 'right' type of horse for my built and try to be as active as possible.  Its hard not to be with three horses to muck out every day, poo to pick every day, general repairs around the stables etc....not to mention going to work, housework, school run etc! 

Still I beat myself up about riding and have been on the receiving end of some negative comments from what I woull class as 'completely uneducated' people! They hurt my feelings for a long time but it gets easier with age and a certain amount of wisdom that comes from having the correct knowledge.  My cob (who is 14.2hh and has 10.5 inch of bone) and I complete at dressage, hack out, do pleasure rides, showing and basically have fun.  She is my friend and I trust her completely.  I'm not overhorsed or underhorsed but would like to think we're well matched.  My time in the saddle is a small part of why I own her.....I'm honoured to share my life with her and we have shared some very special times together.  Here we are, please feel free to tell me what you think and why! 












I suppose basically what I feel is that there are a lots of larger riders out there, like me, but we're not too big!  However, being surrounded by very negative people and comments could easily lead to you never having the courage to put your foot in the stirrup again......how sad would that be!


----------



## tallyho! (22 November 2010)

cblover said:



			I haven't read all the posts od this thread but as its been done so many times, I get the general picture of what the majority of people think.  I would be classed by many of you as a large rider..you decide from the pictures below if it 'turns your stomach or not!'  I am a very considerate rider (I hope), consider myself to have choosen the 'right' type of horse for my built and try to be as active as possible.  Its hard not to be with three horses to muck out every day, poo to pick every day, general repairs around the stables etc....not to mention going to work, housework, school run etc! 

Still I beat myself up about riding and have been on the receiving end of some negative comments from what I woull class as 'completely uneducated' people! They hurt my feelings for a long time but it gets easier with age and a certain amount of wisdom that comes from having the correct knowledge.  My cob (who is 14.2hh and has 10.5 inch of bone) and I complete at dressage, hack out, do pleasure rides, showing and basically have fun.  She is my friend and I trust her completely.  I'm not overhorsed or underhorsed but would like to think we're well matched.  My time in the saddle is a small part of why I own her.....I'm honoured to share my life with her and we have shared some very special times together.  Here we are, please feel free to tell me what you think and why! 












I suppose basically what I feel is that there are a lots of larger riders out there, like me, but we're not too big!  However, being surrounded by very negative people and comments could easily lead to you never having the courage to put your foot in the stirrup again......how sad would that be!
		
Click to expand...


Lets steal cblovers horse! It's faaarrr to pretty for her!!!!! 

(You are well horsed, but I just want your horse.. I'll send you an SAHB*)

*Stamped Addressed Horse Box


----------



## Toast (22 November 2010)

Careful you dont snap a leg Schpug 
x


----------



## Kat (22 November 2010)

cblover, I think you look very well matched actually. She doesn't look as though she is having any trouble carrying you as all, and overall it is a nice picture.


----------



## Kat (22 November 2010)

smelly_horse said:



			What, telling my opinion to other hho'ers? Some people take it offensively, some dont. Just cant justify why anyone knowing they're to big/fat to ride the specified horse carry on doing so on a day to day basis when in a few years time the horse will most likely have back problems and joint problems. Its totally different being taller and heavier, easier to balance, equals out more. But being fat and nothing else on a little horse, not being balanced and not being able to use aids/seat etc correctly clearly isnt beneficial for the horse. 
Anyway, im off to take my skinny self (  ) to ride my horse.
		
Click to expand...


In fact being taller and heavier should be more difficult for the horse - it might be a nicer picture, but the centre of balance is more likely to be a problem because it will be higher off the saddle, and further from the horse's natural centre of balance.


----------



## zefragile (22 November 2010)

I don't think anyone has a problem with overweight riders on horses that can carry them capably. So if you are a bit overweight and ride a cob, chill out it's not a problem. It's overweight riders on unsuitable animals that is the issue.
These threads are always the same


----------



## MerrySherryRider (22 November 2010)

My poor OH (a mere 14st) is barred from riding any of my horses except the 15.1hh H/W cob once or twice a week. Otherwise cob is ridden the rest of the time by lighter riders which enables him to keep fit and enjoy the experience of carrying a light weight. Cob is built like a tank, but his strength is for pulling not carrying. Both my vet and saddler agree he is able to carry a heavy rider, but its not in his best interests or ideal.
 I have on a few occasions walked away from a potential horse sale because the owner was morbidly obese. Their right to ride, my right not to buy.
 I have to watch my weight because I want to play fair on my horses.Its tough when I'm starving and want to mine sweep the fridge, but I want to ride more.


----------



## mystiandsunny (22 November 2010)

The problem with threads like these, is that really fat (as in, clinically obese) people know they are overweight, and the vast majority of them could, medically speaking, lose it, yet lack the willpower to do so.  So they make the best of what they have and say 'big is beautiful' etc.  Everyone else, who probably diet/watch what they eat from time to time, cannot fathom how a person could not be able to do likewise with the end goal of being healthier, living longer, being easier for their horse to carry etc.


----------



## Toast (22 November 2010)

But what about those of us who are overweight for medical reasons, i am overweight because i am on steroids, i struggle to maintain my weight (which im not going to disclose, though i will say that im a size 16) i know i am overweight, but i do not want to be tarred with the same brush as those who simply cannot be bothered to lose weight.
Pah, at least i have a year to battle with my weight until its deemed acceptable for me to ride my horses.
x


----------



## Hoof Hearted (22 November 2010)

cblover said:



			I haven't read all the posts od this thread but as its been done so many times, I get the general picture of what the majority of people think.  I would be classed by many of you as a large rider..you decide from the pictures below if it 'turns your stomach or not!'  I am a very considerate rider (I hope), consider myself to have choosen the 'right' type of horse for my built and try to be as active as possible.  Its hard not to be with three horses to muck out every day, poo to pick every day, general repairs around the stables etc....not to mention going to work, housework, school run etc! 

Still I beat myself up about riding and have been on the receiving end of some negative comments from what I woull class as 'completely uneducated' people! They hurt my feelings for a long time but it gets easier with age and a certain amount of wisdom that comes from having the correct knowledge.  My cob (who is 14.2hh and has 10.5 inch of bone) and I complete at dressage, hack out, do pleasure rides, showing and basically have fun.  She is my friend and I trust her completely.  I'm not overhorsed or underhorsed but would like to think we're well matched.  My time in the saddle is a small part of why I own her.....I'm honoured to share my life with her and we have shared some very special times together.  Here we are, please feel free to tell me what you think and why! 

I suppose basically what I feel is that there are a lots of larger riders out there, like me, but we're not too big!  However, being surrounded by very negative people and comments could easily lead to you never having the courage to put your foot in the stirrup again......how sad would that be!
		
Click to expand...

I think you look wonderful on your stunning horse & you shouldn't worry about what anyone else thinks because you have no need to!

However, lets not detract from the OPs original message which was *in her opinion*, larger than average people are too heavy for fine boned TB's. I think it's a valid point considering that horses backs weren't 'designed' to carry any weight at all and some back conformations are weaker than others anyway. 

I don't think anyone would want to deny a fellow horse lover their love of horses, which does include riding them, just because of their weight. I would like to think that most of us are sensible enough to choose the right horse for our needs and weight. I own a 16.1 TB and I think he's just right for me at 5'7 & just under 10 stone. We can only go by how we & our horses feel and not by what others think because when it comes down to it, we probably shouldn't be riding horses at all!


----------



## cblover (23 November 2010)

Thank you all for your lovely comments - she really is one in a million and I'm blessed to own her.  I'm 5ft 8 and absolutely no size zero as you can see, but I think we 'fit' together.  Anything smaller in height or width would be a no no for me.  But like I have said before, comments in the past have made me feel like the people the OP was talking about, although I know I don't look like that!  I did once see a very large lady on a small haflinger, which was clearly struggling and my heart just sank.  She did actually look like I used to feel!


----------



## ischa (23 November 2010)

I dont have a problem with overweight riders 
I use to be I'n the same boat 
After having kids I bloomed to 20 stone 
I was very unhappy with myself after 2and a half years I lost 
6 stone 
I did not ride but I did buy myself a youngster that needed walking out , longrining etc this is how I lost my weight 
I'm still not happy with weight and curruntly losing weight 
As I breed my youngster who will be backed when I have lost my weight at the moment I walk him out etc so he gets training and I lose weight 
I wouldn't expect him to carry me till i lose weight 
I have rode my friends cob x Clyde he is 14.2 heavyweight he has no problem 
But I defiantly wouldn't ride anything the same size or anything under 15.3 tb type or any finer breed 
The other thing what gets me is slim , tall people on county show horses that are 14Hh.or so under


----------



## Amymay (23 November 2010)

CBlover - you look like a fantastic parternship


----------



## EAST KENT (23 November 2010)

mystiandsunny said:



			The problem with threads like these, is that really fat (as in, clinically obese) people know they are overweight, and the vast majority of them could, medically speaking, lose it, yet lack the willpower to do so.  So they make the best of what they have and say 'big is beautiful' etc.  Everyone else, who probably diet/watch what they eat from time to time, cannot fathom how a person could not be able to do likewise with the end goal of being healthier, living longer, being easier for their horse to carry etc.
		
Click to expand...

That is so very true..but WILLPOWER..now that is the difficulty.Anyone who goes that extra step to get their life back by surgery knows how little food the body actually does need,and to achieve that without surgery would take immense willpower and not a little sheer frustration.Some of us are just "slow burners",and all of those in that category almost hate the others who are "high burners".

  If being fat does restrict your life then go for it on the surgery route.After all,it is a medical issue..the outcome in the future is diabetes,buggered joints,hurting back and eventualy disablement.NOT a nice future is it?

  At least 90% of those who achieve good weight loss by dieting pile it all back on ..and some..within a couple of years;at the same time being obese is a threat to life and mobility.Get it  sorted I say!

  Sound a bit overboard?Well..do you want to be sixty and spilling over on one of those scooter things when you shop?Thought not

  And of all the one`s who will be grateful number one will be your horse.


----------



## soulfull (23 November 2010)

cblover said:



			Thank you all for your lovely comments - she really is one in a million and I'm blessed to own her.  I'm 5ft 8 and absolutely no size zero as you can see, but I think we 'fit' together.  Anything smaller in height or width would be a no no for me.  But like I have said before, comments in the past have made me feel like the people the OP was talking about, although I know I don't look like that!  I did once see a very large lady on a small haflinger, which was clearly struggling and my heart just sank.  She did actually look like I used to feel!
		
Click to expand...

like others have said you are fine.  yes your not a skinny bit of a girl  BUT you are not riding a skinny TB either!!

I personally am not on about the likes of you (or me for that matter)  For me it is not only fat riders on skinny TB  but also riders who are JUST so fat they do not have any balance.  I have seen people who look a good 5st+  of you  and even your lovely horse shouldn't be asked to carry that weight

Also people come on saying oh I am no light weight I am a 16 18 even 20
THAT is NOT large compared to what I am on about.

you will probably find that the riders we are on about know who they are and totally avoid these threads as they feel too guilty.

Been there done that I had  a WC that belonged to my daughter who sadly died.  I loved him too bits as you can imagine.  however I was 12.5st   Turns out he had a bone cyst in his stifle, it had been there all along but only showed up 12 months after I started riding him. I gave him lots of time off, treatment.  But each time I bought him back into work he went slightly lame again.  As I am on steriods I couldn't shift the weight

  I tried retiring him but he was only 7 and very unhappy.  I had to make the heartbreaking decision to loan and then sell him to a lightweight rider.   He went on to hunt, xc etc without any problems

So while a fit and healthy WC of his stature would have easily hunted all day with me, he couldn't.  Despite what we WANT TO BELIEVE heavier riders DO cause more damage to ALL horses eventually.   

I often wonder how many horses have problems that they wouldn't have had with skinny riders?  I guess we will never know, and we all do the best we can!!  I currently worry about my WB  will me not being skinny take its toll on him eventually, how soon is eventually????????????????
I did consider a bigger horse but I also have RA and cannot manage one


----------



## HollyWoozle (23 November 2010)

I've said it all before and I'll say it all again.

I don't think this topic is fattist or offensive (yes, I have been fat) and it is something that concerns me. It is just something up for debate. I agree that there are a lot more pressing issues in the horse world but if I am allowed to be distressed if someone doesn't feed their horses enough, lets their feet grow too long etc., why am I not allowed to be concerned if someone is potentially damaging their horse by being too heavy for their carrying ability?

I don't have a problem with overweight riders, provided that they have a horse to suit them (though obviously the 'suitability' is and always will be somewhat debatable). It might be that a rider is technically fat and is still able to be carried by a TB, it's just that overall weight, riding ability, fitness of horse etc. have to be taken into account. Riders who are larger overall, as in tall and substantially overweight, are not generally suited to be riding l/w horses in my opinion.

I also have no problem with the way heavier riders look, provided their horse is capable of carrying them COMFORTABLY, as their appearance is up to them as it is in day to day life. Sure, they might look better if they were slimmer but as long as it's not detrimental to the horse, I couldn't care less. Similarly, I don't care if someone looks like a pea on a drum, as long as their horse is happy and they both enjoy their riding whilst being safe. 

Basically, someone's weight is up to them and in general, none of my business. Just as the way someone's choice of feed for their horse is none of my business... until it becomes a welfare concern! Then I am entitled to act on it as I think any person with an interest in horse welfare might do. I think I was too heavy for my retired TBx who had an arthritic knee and I wish someone had told me. I was not really huge for her and we only did light hacking, but on reflection I can't help but feel maybe my weight played a part. I don't ever want to feel that guilt again, which is partly why I am a healthy weight now and would not get on a horse unless I felt certain it could take me with no worries.


----------

